# Walnut ogee



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

My brother and SIL had a couple of trees taken down last year, and they brought me a couple of chunks around Christmas. This was from one side of a walnut crotch, but the feather figure was pretty limited on this half... hence the wide rim to try and keep a little crotchiness. I struggle making decent ogee shapes, so this was challenging.

14 1/2 x 2 1/2" with one coat of General salad bowl finish, but it'll get a couple more.

C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks spot on to me, that walnut has lots of character!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 13, 2017)

Man that wood has a lot going on. I think you got the ogee. The ogee is an outside shape. You're prbably looking for that shape to translate to the inner profile. It could be done but wouldn't be a practicle bowl. I would've made the same decision you did. I really like the piece. 

On to other matters... you have a SIL? Isn't your daughter a bit young for marriage? Was the dowry paid in burl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> On to other matters... you have a SIL? Isn't your daughter a bit young for marriage? Was the dowry paid in burl?



SIL in this case meant sister in law, but to answer your questions... she is a bit young for marriage, but I will entertain any and all offers of burl. No returns. No exchanges. Buyer beware! She's gonna run roughshod over the poor sap who swaps vows with her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

Doc, you nailed the shape and managed to showcase what the wood had to offer. I like the small lip at the outer edge and the inside edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2017)

Really like the ogee shape Doc, great bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree that the beads defining the inner and outer edges of the rim are a perfect touch, and the outside ogee looks excellent.

I hope the fact that it's sitting on the bandsaw table doesn't mean you plan to check the cross section of the wall profile using the brute force method ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh, gee... Perfection achieved! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful job doc! I'd say you were able to show all the crotchiness (thought that was a term for some of the seniors here, self included) and sapwood/heartwood contrast. Hope you scored more from that trip!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful job Doc! May have been a struggle, but you nailed it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 13, 2017)

"Crotchiness" - is that some technical medical term associated with an itchy rash?

(Come on, someone had to go there).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> "Crotchiness" - is that some technical medical term associated with an itchy rash?
> 
> (Come on, someone had to go there).



Ask @Mike1950

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Ask @Mike1950


Close, that is crotchetiness.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Ask @Mike1950





SENC said:


> Close, that is crotchetiness.




Ok it is a double.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow. That shape! I may try for something like that with a blank I cut today.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 14, 2017)

Really like the shape! The top down view with the wide distinct lip really sets it off. I think that really makes the most of the grain in the wood. 

My own small critique (maybe curiosity is the right word) would be that I wonder how it would look with a ever so slightly thicker foot at the bottom. I think that giving the foot a little extra lift might really showcase the awesome profile you made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 14, 2017)

Some nice curves on that baby!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> My own small critique (maybe curiosity is the right word) would be that I wonder how it would look with a ever so slightly thicker foot at the bottom. I think that giving the foot a little extra lift might really showcase the awesome profile you made.



I hadn't considered it, but it's definitely something to ponder!

I used to have a real issue with feet on bowls... just couldn't bring myself to like them. Fortunately, I'm starting to come around to the idea, but it's been baby steps.


----------



## Mike Turner (Aug 19, 2017)

Beautiful piece !!!! Love the wood and the form!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 20, 2017)

Doc,
I think you made the best of both shape and wood. I'd get that brother a nice something that wood is very nice. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

